# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  La tecnología comunicacional en la agricultura y sus beneficios

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Las diversas plataformas como: Internet, Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, deberían ser vistas como una infraestructura facilitadora en la recepción y manejo de los negocios agrícolas _ *Por:* Raúl Yaipén Carranza  *Lima, 4 Agosto (Agraria.pe)* Al ritmo en el que avanza la ciencia, la pregunta es ¿Cómo la tecnología de las comunicaciones puede facilitar los negocios y ayudar a todas las empresas y productores del sector agroalimentario a fusionarse en una sola cadena de comercialización y tener más beneficios a todo nivel? 
En ese sentido, Kim Bryceson, investigadora de la Universidad de Queensland en Australia, invitada para la XXIII Semana Internacional de ESAN, en una entrevista para la versión digital de Semana Económica, señaló que en la actualidad el rol de la tecnología en la agricultura es facilitar el negocio de la industria agroalimentaria, lo que significa que puede ayudar desde el productor hasta el mayorista, lo nos llevaría a hablar de una cadena de compañías dispuestas a negociar, afirmó. 
Del mismo modo, Bryceson indicó que, para el productor, la tecnología debería ser una herramienta de mayor precisión que ayude a solucionar problemas de incertidumbre causados por los suelos, recursos hídricos, flujos de información, precios del mercado, entre otros. 
"Lo que las tecnologías electrónicas permiten, es obtener información sobre lo que quiere el consumidor, en vez de producir un bien y esperar que a un consumidor le guste o lo compre, con los avances científicos, el Internet y los mejores flujos de información, es mejor conocer en tiempo real qué es lo que quiere el consumidor, para que de esta manera, se pueda saber qué cultivar, acorde con sus demandas, sostuvo Kim Bryceson.  *La tecnología y sus manejos * Si bien es cierto, estamos hablando de tecnologías que ahora están disponibles para todos (computadoras, Internet, correo, Twitter, Facebook, Youtube), aún existen productores que son reacios a su funcionamiento y esquivos a su manejo, pero esto tiene que cambiar, señaló Kim Bryceson. 
Según la especialista, un ejemplo en particular es el uso del Youtube, para crear videos virales y fomentar a que los niños, en los Estados Unidos, coman zanahorias. 
El año pasado, recordó la especialista, entre octubre y noviembre, un pequeño grupo de productores de zanahorias se reunieron y decidieron que iban a vender zanahorias baby, estas fueron puestas en bolsas de plástico para luego ser validadas en maquinas dispensadoras en los colegios, solo que para llegar plenamente al consumidor se pensó en el Internet y se comenzó a crear pequeños videos animados para vender su producto, decidiendo que lo lanzarían en Halloween y a los niños les encantó. 
Lo que han hecho es vender su producto, usando una tecnología innovadora y están haciendo algo por la salud de los niños, probablemente estos productores fueron más sofisticados, pero eso no te define un patrón, acá pueden juntarse, hacer un grupo y con la capacidad de cada uno enfrentar los problemas de forma, ya que cada vez hay más ejecutivos que trabajan como asesores de empresas exportadoras en las zonas rurales, precisó Kim Bryceson  *La tecnología y la administración del cambio * Al referirse a otras herramientas tecnológicas como los teléfonos móviles, Bryceson señaló que han sido una de las tecnologías con más rápida adopción de la historia, inclusive en el sector agroalimentario. 
Por ejemplo, en el Perú todos tienen un celular, con ellos pueden acceder a todas las aplicaciones que puedas descargar, como precios de mercado, comunicación directa con compradores e incluso a los mercados simples donde los campesinos o agricultores acuden, éstos se podrían comunicar con el administrador para obtener un lugar. 
Según indicó la especialista, se sabe que los productores en el campo son bastante reacios, especialmente al momento de variar sus costumbres en las labores que realizan por generaciones, pero tenemos que hacerles entender que para generar el cambio, primero se debe administrar éste de manera cultural y ver las diversas plataformas comunicacionales como una infraestructura facilitadora para lograrlo. 
La administración del cambio es hacer entender a la gente que como solían hacer las cosas, no es como se necesitan que las hagan en el futuro, concluyó Kim Bryceson.  *Dato * - Según estadísticas de la Asociación Interactiva de Publicidad -AIB- en los Estados Unidos el 20% de los Twetts habla de una marca o producto.Temas similares: Artículo: Revolución educativa hará que beneficios de crecimiento llegue a todos Artículo: Exoneraciones y otros beneficios tributarios sumarían S/. 10,039 millones en el 2012 Beneficios de las listas de twitter para empresas Promperú intensificará programa Región Exporta para difundir beneficios de TLC I Feria Nacional de Ciencia y Tecnología de la Agricultura Amazónica (Del 2 al 4 de junio, 2009)

----------

